# Archangel colour changing by mix breed



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

I have some question for experts-

1. What is the basic colour of Archangel?
2. How to change the colour of Archangel using mix breed?

Advice comments please...


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Before I say anything. Why? Google up there web site it gives the recognized colours.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Archangels carry the gimpel gene, which gives them the copper color. The wings and shield varies in the breed from black to blue or white. I dont know the gene for that metallic green sheen you see in the blacks but it is beautiful. I would love to cross that into my homers. I have gimpel on a few homers that look nice. What kind of color changes are you looking for? You would probably get more replies to this if you posted it in the genetics section.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would think you would change the color, the minuet you bred it with another breed of pigeon .


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks friend...

First of all- I would like to say I have two hen and dont have Cock and in my country Archangel is rare.

Secondly, Yes, Green shine on black is nice. And I don't want to change the wing colour. But If I want to change body colour..What I should do ?

Thirdly, What kind of Cock is nice adjustable with Archangel Hen for better breeding?

Thanks all again.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

*Archangel Body colour changing by mix breed*

I have some question for experts-

1. What is the basic colour of Archangel?
2. How to change the colour of Archangel using mix breed?
3. I would like to say I have two hen and dont have Cock and in my country Archangel is rare.
4. Green shine on black is nice. And I don't want to change the wing colour. But If I want to change body colour..What I should do ?

4. What kind of Cock is nice adjustable with Archangel Hen for better breeding?

Advice comments please...


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Well to change the body color i would think you would have to breed out the gimpel gene. I think that would be fairly easy as im almost certain you have to have two copies of gimpel to get it to show up. So my next question would be are your archangels crested or plain headed? To keep the archangel form i would select a cock of a different breed that resembles the archangels body and form the closest and that has the color you want. Also be sure it isnt carrying or expressing gimpel. I dont know anything about that black on the shield and the wings, it might be difficult to keep when cross breeding. Maybe if the cock you select is also a dark t-pattern? Maybe an admin will see this and move it to the proper forum as im only a novice and there are much better genetics guys in the other forum


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

I have Crested Head....What is the diff between crested and plain head ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

plain head..... meaning it has a plain head without a crest.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> plain head..... meaning it has a plain head without a crest.


Thanks Spirit. Since your breed has a crest, look for a similar crested breed to cross with. Just off hand the danish saubian pigeon comes in a crested form and is kind of similar in looks to the archangel. Although i havent seen a t pattern saubian, i think most are toy/frill stencil. I dont know what breeds you have available in your country.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

And To Get Solid Black Colour Of Wings But Different Colour In Body...how Possible?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Select a cock that has a dark t pattern.I will get Evan to look at this and give you better advice


----------



## Spikey (Dec 22, 2012)

What Is T Pattern ?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

I do not have a picture of t pattern. Google images has a few good ones. Its a bird that is so heavily checked that its wing color is almost solid


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I do not know a lot about gimpel bronze or archangels but if you perform an outcross to breed out the gimpel bronze you will have a normal looking pigeon with no bronzing in the body. It is partial dominant as far as I know so the first young may show varied bronzing around the neck,


----------

